# Traffic recognition retro fit



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi all
I've read through some earlier posts on this topic, but it's unclear if I can add this to my car so help would be appreciated.
Car is MY16 tts, has the standard lane assist, tech pack with nav & appears to have a camera in the windscreen.
Can I have this on my car & what's needed to get it to work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

All you need is the coding from the link below (laptop and VCDS cable required, or a helpful forum member).

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I struggled a bit to get it working on mine. It could read the traffic signs no problem and display on screen, but every time I started the car I'd get a warning after a few mins saying it's restricted...










Mine has Nav and Lane Assist so should be all that it needs :?


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

I have the same issue. If it can't be tweaked to work without errors, I'm going to disable it.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

works fine on my MY16TTS, coded it using ODBEleven

migzy


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't forget to last step: disable automatic reset.


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

migzy said:


> works fine on my MY16TTS, coded it using ODBEleven
> 
> migzy


Hi did you follow the procedure on the link Scott posted above?

Moda - is the automatic reset done by coding or is it an option on VC?

Thanks to all for reply's.

Karl


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

somewhere at the end of the coding thread there is something explaining how to stop the reset but our friend also explains that sometimes, error messages appear, even if it works.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I did this a few months ago in my 66 plate TTS and it's worked fine and I've never had any error messages or problems. I just followed all the information forum. I have a full VCDS cable from Ross-Tec


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I followed the coding to the letter with a genuine Ross Tech cable and VCDS. It works fine except at the same point near my work, which I've put down to a fault being generated by what the camera is seeing. It clears after half a mile or so and is the only time it comes up with the fault.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've finally got this working now thanks to the excelent guidance from hillsmitt in the Byte and Bit thread 

Here's the full coding from my 2015 TT with Lane Assist and retrofit Nav...

*Unit A5 (Security Access 20103)*

Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0

Adaption
find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111

*Unit 5F*

Coding
Enable Bit 6 of Byte 24 to make Nav traffic signs appear (Optional and not recommended)
Enable Bit 7 of Byte 24 for Predictive Route Data (Mandatory otherwise you'll get the error!)

Adaption
'Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high' to Active
'Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification' to Active
'Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21' from 'Not Activated' to 'Activated'.
'Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus' from 'Not Activated' to 'comfort bus'.
'Vehicle configuration-VZAPro' from 'Off' to 'On'

*Unit 17
*
Coding
Byte05
Enable Bit2

The only time I get the error now is if I'm driving in an area not mapped by the Sat Nav for an extended period of time, i.e. off-road or a newly built road. But obviously that's quite rare


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I was just browsing around the Audi online accessories shop and stumbled upon this.

https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubeho ... S:Category

Apparently Audi now offers to retrofit it for a price. Probably the most reliable way to do it, with no fear of messing something up or your manually edited code being reseted during the next visit to the service.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

A little confused with this, can this function be enabled without Navi but with lane assist.?

I read this in a thread;-

traffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jonnieb2018 said:


> A little confused with this, can this function be enabled without Navi but with lane assist.?
> 
> I read this in a thread;-
> 
> traffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway


Everything is possible I guess. From reading the information from the link I gave last time here and going to the configurator on Audi.de the specifications state that you need Navigation Plus & MMI touch for this to be used.

So it seems like you need it.

Again doesn't cost you much to try that with your coding magic... maybe it will work with out navi. Audi says otherwise.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks CH17!

I can only give it a go -what do I have to lose. I will just make sure I save my log before changing settings.

Found this article which makes me wonder....Its says with MM navigation for other variants but for the TT 8S it only says with the camera -so do you need navi?? we will see

_*Only authorised for A4, A5 (8W) and Q5 (80A) with preparation for MMI navigation system, MMI navigation system or MMI navigation system plus (I8S/I8H) and driver information system or Audi virtual Cockpit (9S7/9S8) and camera system (QK1).
Only authorised for Audi TT (FV) with MMI navigation system plus (I8H) and camera system (QK1).
Not authorised for retrofitting in Audi TT (FV) for USA and Canada.
Only authorised for Audi TT (8S) with camera system (QK1).*_

and I found this article for a 2018 Golf with camera:

Traffic Sign Assist works on 2018 R in NA 
04-05-2018 10:01 PM #1

I got my OBD 11 and decided to try coding something for fun. I picked the traffic sign recognition.

It works! The only thing that's a it wonky is that it shows the European style of speed sign instead of US. Does anybody know if this can be changed?

Here is the coding I followed:

Traffic Sign Assist Activation (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Vehicle camera will read traffic signs and display the posted speed in the cluster.

Select Control unit 5F (Information Electrical)
Adaptation
Select Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2 traffic_sign_recognition_0x21
Değer=Active
Select Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu menu_display_road_sign_identification
Değer=Active

Go to Long Coding
Byte 24, Activate Bit 6

Control unit A5 (front / advance camera)
Security access
Access Code 20103
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 16, Activate Bit 4

Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard)
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 5
Activate Bit 2

Control unit A5 (front / advance camera)
Adaptation
Road Sign Detection Fusion Mode
Change to 'Road Sign Detection'

Reboot Infotainment


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jonnieb2018 said:


> Thanks CH17!
> 
> I can only give it a go -what do I have to lose.


Nice work!
Yeah the article does state the navigation is required but like you said for other models
For the TT it seems only the camera is needed. (Yeah Audi was never good with their wording. Maybe because they have to translate everything from German.)

However I found this also in the text: *"Not authorised for retrofitting in Audi TT (FV) for USA and Canada"*

Where are you from? If you are from USA than this might explain the wrong sign style showing.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks CH17!
> ...


Thanks CH17!

I am in the UK - so may be possible - I will give it a try next weekend 

the wording says 'not authorised' -doesn't mean it can not be done


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

You can enable it on a car without Nav and it will work, buy you'll get that error I posted on the previous page.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

J400uk said:


> You can enable it on a car without Nav and it will work, buy you'll get that error I posted on the previous page.


J400, thanks

I didnt get an error just this: (but I havent taken the car out yet)


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

jonnieb2018 said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> > You can enable it on a car without Nav and it will work, buy you'll get that error I posted on the previous page.
> ...


Yeah that looks about right, the screen should change once the camera has seen a traffic sign. The error seemed to appear after 2-3mins of driving if I remember right


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

J400uk said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> > J400uk said:
> ...


Yes I got the error but all works ok. It only comes up once so far but I can live with that. Thanks J400


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

are you able to turn this on and off in the MMI ?
I have had this added to mine but seems in a face lift 2019 models it isnt an option to turn on and off


----------

